# Sad not to ride



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

I am sorry you are often feeling unwell. Have you had a medical checkup to see if there is anything that is contributing to it? There are many things that could cause it.

For one, if you have low blood pressure, when you get hot your blood pressure will drop into a zone where you won't have high enough blood pressure to keep your system upright (hence will feel nauseated and potentially pass out). Many in my family have this issue (my grandmother, my mother, my sister, myself). I have gotten better over time, mainly by making sure I eat snacks regularly, drink lots of water, don't worry about eating some salty things (no super low salt diet needed here), and don't exercise myself to the limit if it is hot. So on a hot day, if I knew I was going to struggle with riding, I would ask to just work on walk if I could. If I was not even at that level, I would not ride. If this is your issue, maybe a move to a cooler climate is in your future.

However, as I said, there are many things that could contribute to it. So I would start with a visit to the doctor.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Are you eating something before you ride?


----------



## HorseyGirl129 (Jul 12, 2020)

I eat before I ride and I’ve had checkups and it’s very hard to explain and I don’t want to share too much but I had to come off of a medication and I’m still suffering from withdrawal but I can’t go back on it. I was also worried about hypoglycemia so I’ve been eating before I ride


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Imagine how the horse must feel in that awful heat ——-


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Drinking plenty of fluids does help and so does eating. 

Actually moving to a warmer climate might be better. I live in FL and it's hotter than hades right now. But, it doesn't bother me to not ride in the summer (half of May thru Sept.) because then the weather turns to beautiful from Oct thru April or May.

If it wasn't for me having to work outside in this heat, it would be A/C all of the time in the HOT months. I don't know where you live but I see northern states getting just as hot as it does down here. It just doesn't last as long and maybe evenings cool off more.


----------



## HorseyGirl129 (Jul 12, 2020)

Unfortunately over the last hour things took a turn for the worst and now I can’t even sit up


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

If you suffering withdrawal from a medication, that is really something that your doctor should be helping you manage. Particularly if you have had to come off a medication suddenly rather than wean off. Can you ring your doctor's office and ask for some advice? When they took you off the medication, did they tell you what to watch out for in terms of when you should seek medical assistance?

Otherwise, I guess rest, be kind to yourself, and don't forget to eat and drink. Do you have anyone that you can call to come sit with you in case you need medical assistance and someone to call for that?

Hopefully as you get over the withdrawal, you won't suffer these symptoms anymore.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

If it is nausea that is really getting you have you tried ginger (ginger candy or ginger tea)? That can sometimes help. Also, peppermint tea and candies. There are pressure points that are meant to help with nausea too. Don't know if they work, but worth a try anyway.

But if it is nausea because your body is trying to right itself from coming off a medication, home remedies might not help. Can you ask for an anti-nausea med? I have only had to use an anti-nausea med once but it worked really well.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I hope you have spoken to your parents and that they are taking you seriously.


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

I wouldn't worry about cancelling with your instructor. People cancel all the time for different reasons. Plus, I'm sure that your instructor would not want to risk you passing out during the ride. It is scary enough when students fall off normally!


----------



## HorseyGirl129 (Jul 12, 2020)

*UPDATE*
I went to the hospital last night to get checked out and The doctors were very helpful


----------

